# ragazzotta



## k_georgiadis

From Alberto Moravia's _La rivincita di Tarzan_:

     ...Poldino e gli altri avevano trovato due *ragazzotte*, di quelle che vanno in giro a vendere i fiori per i ristoranti, basse e storte...   

It sounds pejorative and I doubt that ragazzotta is a variant of ragazzetta.


----------



## vale_ca

Well, ragazzetta is small girl and ragazzotta is strapping girl. Like ragazzona, but younger and not very big


----------



## k_georgiadis

thank you!


----------



## Tegs

vale_ca said:


> Well, ragazzetta is small girl and ragazzotta is strapping girl. Like ragazzona, but younger and not very big



What's a ragazzona then?


----------



## london calling

I'm not a native, as you know, but _ragazzotta_ has a slightly pejorative or jokey ring to my ears (and not just in this context). What doesn't come to mind is either a little girl or a classy lady, put it that way.

Not having read this book by Moravia, are we really talking about Tarzan? I mean are we really in Africa? Is he describing African girls?

PS: yes, _strapping lasses/girls_ is a good one!


----------



## Lorena1970

I don't think "ragazzotta" is necessarily a strapping girl, it has not so much to do with physical dimensions (that would be "ragazzona"). It's rather a bit pejorative as Kg suggested. A "ragazzotta" is, generally speaking, an unattractive girl, slightly masculine and of unelegant gestures. Then it can be thin, fat, regular...It doesn't matter, as what counts is the "impression" she conveys.


----------



## Tegs

A plain Jane then, for an unattractive girl? Or a tomboy for one who is a bit inelegant and interested in boyish activities? I can't think of anything that would encompass both unattractive and masculine...


----------



## london calling

Lo, _a __strapping lass_ can mean a well-built, clumsy, unfemminine girl. No class, as I said above.

Tegs, a tomboy is a _maschiaccia_. I don't think _ragazzotta_ means a Plain Jane here (my son says  "è una cozza" to mean that, but only when he's being polite - I won't tell you what he says when he isn't!.)


----------



## vale_ca

Lorena1970 said:


> I don't think "ragazzotta" is necessarily a strapping girl, it has not so much to do with physical dimensions (that would be "ragazzona"). It's rather a bit pejorative as Kg suggested. A "ragazzotta" is, generally speaking, an unattractive girl, slightly masculine and of unelegant gestures.



Non sono tanto d'accordo sul peggiorativo. Certo una ragazzotta non è molto raffinata, me la vedo bassotta e robusta, ma nel termine non c'è disprezzo, direi che c'è affetto...


----------



## london calling

vale_ca said:


> Non sono tanto d'accordo sul peggiorativo. Certo una ragazzotta non è molto raffinata, me la vedo bassotta e robusta, ma nel termine non c'è disprezzo, direi che c'è affetto...


Una contadinotta, una ragazza tracagnotta, in questo caso, che ne dici?


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Lo, _strapping lass_ can mean a well-built, clumsy, unfemminine girl. No class, as I said above.


I started writing soon after the 2nd post , and when I posted I saw all the other comments, yours included! And now I see you have added something...! I have intended "strapping" this way(OED): _adjective (esp. of a young person) big and strong : they had three strapping sons. _Anyway I think we got it. "ragazzotta" isn't a plain Jane, in my view, it may be a shabby plain Jane with clumsy gestures. Can you figure it out Tegs?

edit: ragazzotta NON significa necessariamente "tracagnotta" vedete qui la traduzione.



vale_ca said:


> Non sono tanto d'accordo sul peggiorativo. Certo  una ragazzotta non è molto raffinata, me la vedo bassotta e robusta, ma  nel termine non c'è disprezzo, direi che c'è affetto...


Non sono d'accordo, non volermene... Il termine "ragazzotta" non esprime affetto, ma lieve ( o più che lieve) disprezzo (in questo contesto di sicuro, visto cosa dice dopo...!)
Poi si può anche dire "è una bella ragazzotta" (ossimoro) per intendere comunque una ragazza di aspetto non tremendo ma comuqnue un po' sgraziata e nell'insieme di dubbio gusto...una "contadinotta" per dirla in altri termini.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Iedit: ragazzotta NON significa necessariamente "tracagnotta" vedete qui la traduzione.
> 
> *Good God! I would never have translated ragazzotta that way in English*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

When people say "ragazzotti" in my neck of the woods, they don't refer to their being strapping at all.
It means young, often silly and not too clever..someone who often forgets to use their brain.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> When people say "ragazzotti" in my neck of the wood, they don't refer to their being strapping at all.
> It means young, often silly and not too clever..someone who often forget to use their brain.


Oddly enough, if I said "ragazzotti" I'd mean the same thing. God this is confusing....


----------



## Lorena1970

That's true Paul down this side of the Appennini as well , but the feminine form, i.e. "ragazzotta" , has a complete different meaning, although it also may imply not such a brilliant brain (see my previous suggestion "contadinotta")


----------



## vale_ca

Lorena1970 said:


> I
> Non sono d'accordo, non volermene... Il termine "ragazzotta" non esprime affetto, ma lieve ( o più che lieve) disprezzo (in questo contesto di sicuro, visto cosa dice dopo...!)
> Poi si può anche dire "è una bella ragazzotta" (ossimoro) per intendere comunque una ragazza di aspetto non tremendo ma comuqnue un po' sgraziata e nell'insieme di dubbio gusto...una "contadinotta" per dirla in altri termini.



Non ho presente il contesto di Moravia, ma insisto sulla sensazione di simpatia che in genere il termine esprime. 
Sì, contadinotta - poco elegante, robusta (forse non tracagnotta, ma certo non una silfide), un po' ingenua - è forse il più indicativo del tipo.



Paulfromitaly said:


> When people say "ragazzotti" in my neck of  the woods, they don't refer to their being strapping at all.
> It means young, often silly and not too clever..someone who often forgets to use their brain.



Non so, ma io un ragazzotto snello e flessuoso non me lo vedo. Certo giovane, ingenuo e poco raffinato...


Ah guardate qui: 
http://www.vanityfair.it/people/mondo/2012/01/04/madonna-ricordo-stylist-cesare-zucca


----------



## Lorena1970

vale, davvero non capisco perché sei convinta che non possa essere magra/o... Forse l'onomatopea della parola, "otta/otto" ti fa pensare a un...otto?! Ti assicuro che qui in Toscana è molto usato sia al maschile che al femminile e davvero non c'entra la stazza, anzi, spesso si dice "i ragazzotti della piazza" per alludere ai ragazzi non proprio einsteiniani che passano il loro tempo nella piazzetta di quartiere, e l'aspetto fisico non c'entra nulla (certo, non hanno facce sveglie, devo dire, né giocano a scacchi...), mentre per le femmine vale quanto ho già detto (saremo noi qui che siamo anomali...???)


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> That's true Paul down this side of the Appennini as well , but the feminine form, i.e. "ragazzotta" , has a complete different meaning, although it also may imply not such a brilliant brain (see my previous suggestion "contadinotta")


That's what I meant too.

My only problem is this, as I said before: I've never read Moravia's book. Is he really talking about Tarzan? Is the book set in Africa? I think that may make a difference.


----------



## vale_ca

Lorena1970 said:


> vale, davvero non capisco perché sei convinta che non possa essere magra/o... Forse l'onomatopea della parola, "otta/otto" ti fa pensare a un...otto?! Ti assicuro che qui in Toscana è molto usato sia al maschile che al femminile e davvero non c'entra la stazza, anzi, spesso si dice "i ragazzotti della piazza" per alludere ai ragazzi non proprio einsteiniani che passano il loro tempo nella piazzetta di quartiere, e l'aspetto fisico non c'entra nulla (certo, non hanno facce sveglie, devo dire, né giocano a scacchi...), mentre per le femmine vale quanto ho già detto (saremo noi qui che siamo anomali...???)



Forse davvero l'8 mi confonde il cervello e non oserei mai contraddire una toscana ... ma non sono la sola a pensarla così:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ragazzotta
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ragazzotto


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> I've never read Moravia's book. Is he really talking about Tarzan? Is the book set in Africa?



No...! Nothing to do with Africa. It's one of his "Racconti Romani" , here


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> No...! Nothing to do with Africa. It's one of his "Racconti Romani" , here



Oh, then it probably does mean girls of peasant stock: hefty, a bit ungainly, no class whatsoever.


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

I completely disagree with this definition (and I usually find the "Corriere" dictionary very well reliable and thorough).
The word is NOT that negative at all!


----------



## Lorena1970

vale_ca said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ragazzotta
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ragazzotto



Per me queste traduzioni non sono affidabili...sorry!Wikipedia non è parfetta, purtroppo! Hai visto quella del Corriere/Sansoni linkata nel post #11? Mi fido di più!!! E QUI e QUI il maschile.


----------



## london calling

mosquitoinasequindress said:


> I completely disagree with this definition (and I usually find the "Corriere" dictionary very well reliable and thorough).


I said the same. A _ten-ton Tessie_ to me is a "grassona" or a "cicciona", for example.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Oh, then it probably does mean girls of peasant stock: hefty, a bit ungainly, no class whatsoever.


Well, given that he specifies "_basse e storte_".....!


----------



## shardaneng

Sto leggendo un libro della serie "trono di spade" attualmente, e spesso una delle protagoniste viene definita "wench". Per me questo termine può equivalere a "ragazzotta".


----------



## london calling

shardaneng said:


> Sto leggendo un libro della serie "trono di spade" attualmente, e spesso una delle protagoniste viene definita "wench". Per me questo termine può equivalere a "ragazzotta".


Sì, è vero, ma in questo contesto non ce lo vedo. Anche perché è un termine archaico: so l'usassi oggi starei scherzando. Non credo che Moravia volesse scherzare quando ha definito le due due ragazze che vendevano fiori _ragazzotte....basse e storte.
_
Poi, _wench_ vuol dire anche ragazza: potrebbe essere anche snella, carina....


----------



## shardaneng

Credo che anche un'eventuale "ragazzotta" potrebbe essere snella e carina. Il termine personalmente mi da' l'idea di una "ragazza insignificante". 
A proposito di "wench", dovevo intuirlo che fosse arcaico


----------



## london calling

shardaneng said:


> Credo che anche un'eventuale "ragazzotta" potrebbe essere snella e carina. Il termine personalmente mi da' l'idea di una "ragazza insignificante".
> A proposito di "wench", dovevo intuirlo che fosse arcaico



The plot thickens....

Mio figlio ha letto i libri e mi ha dovuto chiedere continuamente il significato di alcuni termini e/o parole, proprio perché sono pieni zeppi di roba arcaica.


----------



## Lorena1970

shardaneng said:


> Credo che anche un'eventuale "ragazzotta" potrebbe essere snella e carina. Il termine personalmente mi da' l'idea di una "ragazza insignificante"


Ora, "snella a carina" forse è troppo positivo, però è vero (come si è detto) che "ragazzotta" non è cicciona/tracagnotta a tutti i costi (può esserlo), né decisamente un mostro di Loch Ness, ma certamente è _insignificante_.


----------



## shardaneng

Si forse Carina è un po' troppo...
io mi accontento di capire il contesto, altrimenti dovrei stare tutto il tempo a controllare il vocabolario


----------



## Mute

Sarebbe troppo dire che, in base al sesso a cui si fa riferimento, i suffissi -otto -otta svolgono funzioni diverse? Certo, ad alcuni potrebbe sembrare una distinzione sessista, ma a mio modesto parere credo che, riferito a un ragazzo, il suffisso indichi, come già detto, una caratteristica legata all'atteggiamento (volgare, sempliciotto, sgraziato o simili), mentre per una ragazza il suffisso sia riferito alla costituzione fisica, non necessariamente robusta o grassa, ma anche con tratti tendenti al mascolino. 

Si tratta solo un'opinione ovviamente. Non è da escludere però che le sfumature di significato possano essere diverse in base all'area linguistica in cui sono utilizzate.


----------



## Lorena1970

Mute said:


> Sarebbe troppo dire che, in base al sesso a cui si fa riferimento, i suffissi -otto -otta svolgono funzioni diverse?



Vedi post#6, #15 e #17


----------

